# HYA Project Service Equipment Elevation



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Is that to raise them above what's thought to be flood level?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Is that to raise them above what's thought to be flood level?


The St Johns river had a 100 year crest so they decided 20" would be adequate.
If the water rose any higher, the building the gear served would be wiped out for good. 
The flood would be higher than the utility TX. The MDP bus will be almost 36" AF Grade


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Today we mobilized.
Cleaned off the existing:










Reinstalled the MDP:









We set up temporary power and installed the new ATS.
Got rained out and tornado warning the Superintendant called the job.
We left them on diesel overnight. 1.2 Meg Cat using only 350 amps.
They have more than 1000 gallons. Should be good overnight.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks like about as much fun to work on as a generator sitting on top of a day tank. Yeah, no tanks. I'd want that nutty Steve Irwin animal guy with me if I was to open those cabinet doors 10 years from now.

I'm guessing this is what the crimper rig was all about last week?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What's the facility (if you're ok saying it)?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> What's the facility (if you're ok saying it)?


Ill say that its HYA.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

:yawn::yawn:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

And This all stacked up nice:










Now what? Did I hear the tornado siren?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We only made about 30 splices, I thought it was going to be twice that many.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We had to make room where we could. There are 6 500s on each phase and neutral, utility, emergency and 4 each on the load.
Emergency is on top, utility is on the very bottom. We only had to splice the emergency.
We bought 100' of each phase and neutral color and had to go out and buy another 100' to finish up.









Yeah, they could have been combed out a little better but, at least we got rid of most of that candy striping tape job.
Pic shows how nice the crimps layed down inside of the cabinet.


----------

